
Everything you know about interrupts is wrong - bcar
http://www.jonmasters.org/blog/2007/12/12/everything-you-know-about-interrupts-is-wrong/
======
Avernar
Minor nit pick: XT had one PIC, AT had two.

------
Leonid99
Is it 2007 again? :)

